# Play Sand



## SeanGecko (Jul 21, 2011)

I know the risks of using sand and everything but just out of curiosity, would it be better to use children's play sand from Argos (Buy Children's Play Sand - 15kg Bag at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Sand pits and sand.)
or the calci-sand they sell in pet stores? 
Thanks


----------



## leighlian-x (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi, I have an adult bearded dragon with his viv half slate tile, half of this sand, with this sand though I rinse it and let it dry out thoroughly before putting in his viv, and haven't had any problems! His food area is on the slate so he doesnt risk eating any of it lol


----------



## SeanGecko (Jul 21, 2011)

that's exactly what i was going to do! half slate half sand! Thanks for your reply  how often do you replace/clean the sand though?


----------



## leighlian-x (Nov 9, 2010)

SeanGecko said:


> that's exactly what i was going to do! half slate half sand! Thanks for your reply  how often do you replace/clean the sand though?


I spot clean whenever I see dirt, just scooping out the soiled sand, then every month or so remove it all and replace it


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

i was going to use this, and researched it a little, apprently it has to be silicone free play sand


----------



## phelsuma (Apr 13, 2010)

I've used play sand for years and never had any problems. If its good enough for my kids then its good enough for my beasties.


----------



## roger weeks (Oct 23, 2010)

*plays sand*

we have used t**co playsand for over ten years with our gecko's and bearded dragons and never had any problems, we spot clean daily and change it every two months


----------

